# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  Cortar el anillo PK

## Llada

Buenas, adquiri este anillo hara unos meses pero aun el tamaño mas pequeño me queda demasiado flojo. Llame a tiendamagia preguntando si podria llevarlo a una joyeria a rebajar el diametro pero tienen miedo de que pueda romperse...

Sabeis si es posible? o alguna solucion al problema?

Gracias y saludos.

----------


## The Return of Ricky

Se romperá, no es un "metal de joyería".  Usalo en tu meñique o hazte un sistena de tiraje o descarga con él.

----------


## Ravenous

O abandonalo hasta que te crezcan los dedos.

Un imán no se puede cortar y recomponer.

----------


## pujoman

no entiendo...si te compras el mas pequeño...y necesitas rebajarlo es que te viene pequeño...pues compra la siguente talla...

----------


## rafa cama

necesita rebajar (disminuir) el diámetro porque le viene grande. Si le viniera pequeño, es cuando debería comprar otro con un diámetro superior.

Y lo dicho. Un imán no puede romperse. Ahora (solución cutre pensada sobre la marcha) quizás pudieras disminuir el grosor pegando en su interior unas capas de celo recortado al tamaño adecuado para que no asome por la parte que no se ve del anillo (la que queda hacia la palma de la mano, no sé si me explico). Habría que ver como queda, eso sí. Quizás sea peor el remedio que la enfermedad.

Saludines.

----------


## Llada

Gracias por la aclaracion, que raro que no me lo supiesen decir en tiendamagia. Sobre el celo, lo pense yo tambien, lo de hacerlo mas grueso con algo desde dentro, pero me parecio algo descabellado y no quise decirlo, jeje. Si se os ocurre otra manera de hacerlo grueso me comentais, mientras probare con celo ^^, por que lo de que me crezcan las manos, con 23 años creo que ya no tengo el ticket para cambiar la talla, jeje.

Saludos!.

----------


## Ravenous

Prueba con una tirita.

----------


## magoalejandro

el iman del anillo es temporal o permanente?, lo digo porque me lo compre, pero por ahora lo uso muy poco, y a lo mejor cuando me de el bummm, ya no vale

----------


## magustin

dura toda la vida. es de neodimio

----------


## The Return of Ricky

> dura toda la vida. es de neodimio


Eum, discutible. No es sólo neodimio. Están hecho de un mineral (Nd2Fe14B + porquerias), así que no es "metálico". esto hace que no sea ductil y altamente frágil. vas a teer problemas con impactos, y puede que en exposiciones solares o a altas temperaturas, pierda propiedades magneticas

He dicho.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Yo estoy con ricky, es más, yo he tenido imanes de neodimio mucho antes de este boom, y la capa externa que recubre el própio imán, acaba deshaciendose literalmente, me ha pasado en dos de ellos que llevaban años adheridos a una placa de metal. 

Abrazos.

----------


## The Return of Ricky

No tengo ni idea de joyeria, pero la capa exterior debe de ser un chapado metálico para darle el aspecto de plata (ergo por eso puede ser "aspecto oro")

----------


## angelmiki

lo de cortar el anillo pk es imposible puesto que al mas minimo intento de corte se rompera, ten cuidado de que no se caiga al suelo porque si no se te rompera, con respecto a hacerte mas pequeno el anillo prueba con cinta americana la cortas a la misma medida que el anillo y la pegas por dentro del anillo sera muy dificil que se te despegue del anillo y asi te acoplara bien al dedo.

----------


## Marco Antonio

pues yo puestos a pegar....
pegaría un poco de fieltro de esos que se usan para las patas de las mesas y sillas, para que no rayen el suelo. lo hay de cierto grosor y con que pegues un trocito (quizá un cuarto de anillo) por la parte interior, debería bastar

Abrazos

----------


## magoalejandro

lo tengo en un cajon, a temperatura ambiente, en su caja esa transparente, y fuera de la exposicion solar. creo que deberia bastar

----------


## Ravenous

Tu procura no meter el dedo en el horno con el anillo puesto. El neodimio no empieza a perder sus propiedades magnéticas hasta los 50-60 grados.

----------


## Zulm

Buenazz  :Wink1: 

A ver si puedo aclarar algo, ya que soy platero...
Hay otra manera de achicar o reducir sin cortar, cualquier taller de joyería dispone de esa máquina. Sirve tanto como para agrandar como reducir. Tiene un cono segmentado en tres partes que al accionar una palanca éste se abre agrandando poco a poco la sortija. Por su base tiene una plancha con unos huecos cónicos de mayor a menor donde metes la sortija y es prensada al accionar la misma palanca, poco a poco se va cromprimiendo y reduciendo. Generalmente sólo sirve para alianzas (sobre todo el achicado).
Antes de hacer cualquiera de las dos operaciones, hay que calentar el metal hasta llevarlo al rojo vivo y dejarlo enfriar por si sólo (plata, oro amarillo), con el fin de que no se parta y hubiera que soldar. Al calentarlo al rojo conseguimos que sus moléculas se desliguen y vuelvan a juntarse de manera ordenada, siendo así mas dúctil. Cuando se compra una pieza que está hecha por microfusión (fundición) si la doblas, se parte. Pero si la calientas al rojo, si la puedes doblar.
El anillo pk estará hecho por microfusión, he tenido imanes de neodimio y al tratar de partirlo en dos partes a saltado por otro sítio como si fuera cristal. En el caso de que se cortase, luego hay que apretar para juntar y enfrentar...ahí al hacer fuerza se partiría. Podrías arriesgarte a meterle fuego para dejarlo más blando, pero te la juegas a que se deforme o se funde. Hay aleaciones raras que al meterle fuego se funden y quedan irreconocibles. También puede que aun así se parta...no lo hice nunca y no te puedo decir si funcionará.
Como no se puede doblar ya que se parte, la máquina que comentaba al principio en éste caso no valdría. Lo he dejado caer para más info.
Como dijeron antes, lo que lleva el imán es un baño de alguna aleación. Si lo tocas por esa zona te quedas sin él y luego tendrías que mandar a bañarla.
Otra solución al fiso o esparadrapo sería llevar la sortija a un platero y que te hiciera en plata o plata chapada, una sortija que sostubiera a esa, que estubiera por dentro y con un bisel atrapa a la otra. Quedaría guapetón.
Siento el ladrillazo trones, pero no me he podido resistir.
Zalú  :Wink1:

----------


## pujoman

yo de tu notocaria el anillo, te lo cargaras...el baño de fuera, suele ser niquel. pregunta alguna joyeria...sino prueba de meterte 2 anillo, uno de tu talla (que hara de tope) y luego el pk.

saludos

----------


## angelilliks

Si el PK se pone a punto de fusión pierde toda las cualidades magnéticas.

----------

